# Remembering Dave F.



## Undy (Feb 9, 2013)

I just added to a thread about the logger killed in N.H., which reminded me of another friend who lost his life via a tree a couple years back. My hope is that others read it and think twice, and maybe it'll save someone else's life.

David Frame was a hell of a nice guy, and one hell of a good carpenter, and he left behind a great family.

He was killed while cutting trees. He'd felled one, but it was still hanging up on the stump (as I understood the story). He needed to get to the other side of the tree to complete the cut. Instead of walking around it, he ducked under. But the tree chose just that time to drop off the stump. End of tale, Dave got pinched. I've done it. Others probably have too. But I learned from him to walk around 'em now. 

This is the second friend I've lost to timbering. Please take a lesson from his misfortune.

RIP David.
Frame, David | Obituaries | WISC | Frame, David

Paul


----------



## imagineero (Feb 9, 2013)

We've all got friends who passed. Let's take each lesson to heart guys, and always be vigilant. Use best practice, don't cut corners. We owe it to our families, and our co workers.

Shaun


----------

